# Electric blue acara tank mates



## Chungbohts (Sep 11, 2017)

I've got a 4in EBA in my 40 gallon breeder, along with 6 sterbai cories, 1 BN pleco, 1 SAE. What is a good mid size schooling fish that I could keep with him?


----------



## Chungbohts (Sep 11, 2017)

I would like to put a school of mid size fish. I had congos with him before but I found them to be too jumpy because of his presence.


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

Anything that can fit in his mouth he's going to eat it. That said my cousin had his EBA 2 years. It reached 5/6 inches or so. A 40 breeder is kinda on the small side for one. My cousin had his in a 75 gallon. It was pretty tame and didn't show a lot of aggression. He had a school of rainbow fish and some corydoras with it and a pleco or two. 

Just about any of the larger rainbow fish would make good tank mates.


----------



## Chungbohts (Sep 11, 2017)

So would it being in a 40 breeder be and issue as far as tankmates go?


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

My acaras are both tame and head hunters..
The 7 in my 180 are like puppy dogs and rather large.They breed monthly.
Their offspring however in a 75 g and an 80g hammer on each other like there is no tomorrow.They pounded angel fish much bigger then them till there were only 3 left..Then they killed them in 2 days in an 80g !
They strike from the top and pound each other on the head ....
The 40 is going to be a problem IMO for more then a pair ,and if or when they breed everyone else in the tank better look out.
My last hatch in the 180 lasted for over 2 weeks..The EBA share the 180 with large clown loaches ,a school of Denison barbs and lemon tetras...


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe Colombian tetras.
I kept the Colombians in 75 gal with one Blue acara,one Firemouth,one Convict,and one Severum for about three year's without issues.
Colombians were too large too eat, and too fast.


----------



## Chungbohts (Sep 11, 2017)

Ok but the new question still remains. Is a 40 breeder too small to put tank mates in with him?


----------



## AngeltheGypsy (May 2, 2017)

A wide bodied fish that gets to 2-3" should be fine. Such as Diamond or lemon tetras. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Simply put no IMO the 40b is not big enough for them..
They may do fine ,they may not...Not many places for the subdominant to hide from the alpha...
They are tough fish again IMO.
Mine are now all of 5 inches and breeding in my 180 monthly ,which does stir things up a bit...
My 6 month old juvis [ all 400+ of them] are between 2-3 inches now !


----------



## Chungbohts (Sep 11, 2017)

Just for clarification I only have single scars and is on t have any intention of getting more to breed.


----------

